# Which bench capper is the best?



## NoobVinter (Sep 24, 2014)

SITUATION: I need a bench capper

BACKGROUND: I have a two gallon batch of wine to bottle and I don't want to use the winged crimper. I want a bench capper because I plan to bottle 5-6 gallon batches in the future.

ASSESSMENT: There are so many different ones out there, I am new to bottling, and I don't know how to compare them. I want to consult the experts first, so here I am.

RECCOMENDATION: I was hoping that someone could guide and mentor me with this situation. 

All thoughts would be greatly appreciated. I really look forward to hearing from anyone. Thank you all for the consideration, have a great rest of the day, and take care.

Rocco






Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know much about bench cappers, but wanted to let you know if you have an Italian floor corker, you can get an attachment for beer bottles.


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 24, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know much about bench cappers, but wanted to let you know if you have an Italian floor corker, you can get an attachment for beer bottles.




Thanks for sharing that, I was just looking at a floor corker at a local shop. I wasn't aware that some could do both. Hmmmm... This is good to know for sure.

 Thankyou, love that picture man, haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cpfan (Sep 24, 2014)

Noobvintner:

First: cappers work with beer & champagne bottles but not regular corked wine bottles (or screw cap wine bottles for that matter).

Second: are all of your bottles the same height? Nor size but height.

Back when I ran a Ferment on Premises there were several styles of bench cappers. Most had an adjustment for height. So you would do capp all of the Corona bottles, then adjust to the proper height for the next size. One or two cappers did not need to be adjusted for height because the mechanism moved up and down with a spring in the column. That was my favourite type. Sorry I don't know the name of that type or where to get them now.

Third: If you're going to do more wine, you may wish to get a corker instead. Unless you can get a supply of the novatwist caps and collect some screw cap bottles.

Update: The Super Agata is not the one that I am used, but looks like it would do the job nicely.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbTj48IXk6s[/ame]

Steve


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 24, 2014)

cpfan said:


> Noobvintner:
> 
> First: cappers work with beer & champagne bottles but not regular corked wine bottles (or screw cap wine bottles for that matter).
> 
> ...




Hi Steve,

Thanks for commenting. The capper will be used to crimp 12 oz. Corona bottles filled with wine. I have only corked about 60 bottles of wine in my life with a two handled winged corker. It too some practice, lol I would love to upgrade that at some point.

I haven't paid much attention to the cappers until now.

Thanks for the advice, really appreciate you taking the time, I will keep my eyes out for self adjusting ones. 

Take care, Steve. Cute cat by the way


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 25, 2014)

Well everyone.... I think I made up my mind. This is what I'm going with.




An all in one space saving bench top device for a reasonable price. What do you think anyone have this?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus (Sep 26, 2014)

That is the one I have. It works well. The one thing I don't like about it is that I have to reach way over to begin to cork something. (The range of motion is big). Also, be sure you align the bottle and cork before corking. That is probably true with any corker.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 26, 2014)

Actually, I just recently bought a bench capper and I plan on using it this weekend. I guess I could give you a introspective review if you want one.....


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 26, 2014)

olusteebus said:


> That is the one I have. It works well. The one thing I don't like about it is that I have to reach way over to begin to cork something. (The range of motion is big). Also, be sure you align the bottle and cork before corking. That is probably true with any corker.




Hya! So I won't be the only one. I feel better now.  I watched a couple of you tube vids, compared prices, and looked at my available space. The range of motion required (arc) is substantial but I am a big fan of mechanical advantage. Lol I guess I can deal with it.....for now. Thanks for commenting. Have a wonderful rest of the day and weekend! Take care everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NoobVinter (Sep 30, 2014)

For those that care.....

The Colonna corker/capper works like a champ! Less than $50 off Amazon. Bottled a few last night, smooth as silk with minimal effort.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

